#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό ΜΣΕ - Ν.4495/2017

## nikospm

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχουν γνώμες και εντυπώσεις σχετικά με το λογισμικό από τη win2 γα τις ΜΣΕ, ιδίως της περίπτωσης (ια) σχετικά με τα κατακόρυφα φορτία

https://www.win2.gr/e-shop/%CE%BB%CE...CE%B5-4495-17/

----------

